# Are the Hornets new jersey's the better?



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/logo_uniform_2002.html

I hate them personally. They aren't as cool.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

If they were going to make changes they could have at least changed that gawd awful color sheme....BTW does anyone know when the Rockets will unveil their new jerseys or if they have already?


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the new logos, or colors but I think the jersies look pretty good. You really can't tell till they are on the player though.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

anything was better than that turquoise.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats what the fans have decided, eventough they aren't the best


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

The new jersey are alot better then the old ones...I love the jersey colors and then new logo aint that bad either..But the old Hornets jersey were ugly and plain..


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am a very big Fan of New Jersey's for teams and i love the hornets new ones cause it has a lot better colors and they are are more like new orleanes colors and not north cariloina colors and when teams get new logos i think it is better for the team cause change is good.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>the_truth</b>!
> Thats what the fans have decided, eventough they aren't the best


The fans did not decide anything about these jerseys or logos. The NBA would not allow significant changes, so the team could not change the logo or color scheme. Maybe in the future there would be changes. The NBA did allow a little gold to be added.


----------

